# Calor gas prices



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyone researched average price for calor gas refills. There appears to such a big difference in charges. Anyone got a favourite outlet for cheap prices, or an outlet that should be avoided at all costs.
Calor gas has an online ordering service...£17.99 for 13k propane plus £2.50 delivery. How does this compare with your local dealer.

The cheapest places I found were tool hire shops. But be prepared to accept dirty cylinders.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

My local tool hire shop does 6KG propane for £12.99 Thats the best price I have found around here.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think that's about the same as my local tool hire place, John.

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi .. 

£17.99 is the RRP, AFAIK Calor control the prices at the retailers. 

Recently I bought a 19kg propane for £18, I appreciate that's too big for touring, I bought it when we were staying at the pub for 3 months.. that compares very favourable with the price of LPG at the pump.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

I get mine from local calor dealer £35-00 for a 47 kilo bottle.they are making them smaller now. Carry it in back locker just in case with 13 kilo fixed on board tank and 270 kilo capacity fill lpg for engine.

Gertie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

https://secure.calorgas.co.uk/ordergasmodule/default.asp?bhcp=1

Calor Gas official sales site. Anyone ordered from supplier when on site, e.g Buttercup Farm third white motorhome on the right.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I filled my Galow up last Friday for 42p litre - 11kg = 22 litres = £8.40. I had a couple of litres left in the cylinder. This will last a few weeks off hook up

Dave

656


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't make up my mind whether to stick with calor exchanges and save a few hundred quid, or go for gaslowe and keep them if i change 'van. Or, even go for under-chassis tank and get more locker space. Decisions...decisions!!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

At least with Gaslow you can take it with you when you sell the van. I went with  CMR 

Dave

656


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Priced it up today at local "Stermat" shop. £13.99 for 6kg propane and £14.99 for 13kg propane. Can't understand the pricing on these things, only a quid difference.
Regards Patman


----------



## cje1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just paid £19 for 6kg of Calor. Is that a record? Where cheaper now?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have just fetched a 6kg propane from Peak Outdoor for £16.48. He quoted me £4 more for 13kg.

He also moaned about Calor, their attitude, and their prices

Geoff


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Can't make up my mind whether to stick with calor exchanges and save a few hundred quid, or go for gaslowe and keep them if i change 'van. Or, even go for under-chassis tank and get more locker space. Decisions...decisions!!


..

I have heard that there are new, thighter regulations coming about fixed tanks and have been advised against one, but have no details. Anyone else heard?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The Calor Recommended Retal Price Card, Effective as of 1 January 2008 states the pricing as follows. 

Pricing is correct as of 23/02/08, but can change at Calors request.

Butane
4.5Kg £14.45
7Kg £18.45
15Kg £25.25
6Kg BBQ £20.75

Propane
3.9Kg £14.95
6Kg £17.35
13Kg £22.25
Patio 5Kg £18.45
Patio 13Kg £23.95

All prices include VAT at 5%.

The refill authority charge is set at £29.99 and also includes VAT at 5%.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I bought two cylinders yesterday [propane] and paid

6kg=£15.50

13kg=£20.00


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

i get a discount by showing my c&cc club card at my local official calor gas dealer, cant remember if its 5% or 10% but worth asking.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Prices are on the way up.

When we had the exchange type we found tool hire places the cheapest. There is one local to where I live

Motorhomer


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

I paid 16.99 for 6kgof propane the other day and thats it for me Im going gaslow refillable and the more of us that do it the better, stuff calor

:evil: :evil: :evil: Bob


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

silverlocks said:


> I paid 16.99 for 6kgof propane the other day and thats it for me Im going gaslow refillable and the more of us that do it the better, stuff calor
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil: Bob


Have to agree with you I have Gaslow and its a great system in my opinion Calor are a rip-off. There is also another system same as Gaslow but they use aluminium bottles learnt about them after I had fitted mine.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Iwould be interested to see if anyone hs done a cost analysis of Gaslowe. 

I do not live in my van, but use it a lot (within limitations of working). I rarely use a hookup. However I use it in winter (2 weeks in Orkney last January) and even like to do the sunday roast in the oven. The fridge is gas. Blown air gas heating, BBQ off the spare bottle in summer

I reckon I have bought 6 x 6kg proanes in the last year (I suspect it may be actually less than this)

Say I save £10 a bottle on Gaslowe, Gaslowe would save £60 a year. Seems an awful long payback time. 

Obviously if you live in the van or spend a long time in Europe, then the sums will be different. 

Has anyone actually done the sums, it would be interesting to hear your opinion?


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

krull said:


> Say I save £10 a bottle on Gaslowe, Gaslowe would save £60 a year. Seems an awful long payback time.


I'm inclined to agree but then you have to think of the convenience, or inconvenience of finding a Calor dealer on a Sunday or Bank Holiday, or if you intend to spend any length of time on the continent.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*calor gas prices*

More Convenient thats what you get with gaslow. I have a 11kg bottle and its one of the best things we have. we have never run out of gas.even when you go to spain fill up at the boarder in france. We take a 11kg propane bottle as well gives you 40lts job done money well spent. when we do france germany loads of places to fill up we only take the gaslow saves on payload theres more room for the wine. you no it makes sence, enjoy bobandjane.


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi. I got a 13kg of propane last night up from £17 up to £22.48 was told its the price of oil told him it was gas i was getting, he just smiled at these prices no wonder he can smile. :-({|= when is all this going to stop they blame it on wars,and the price of crude oil,they tax us to the hilt and some more every little thing that can be squeezed out of our pockets it,s been done , next thing will be meters on our backs for the air we breath, Alan :evil:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaslow for me, cost savings do not come into the equation.

It does my back in even thinking of lifting a full Calor bottle into the garage and then heaving it over the sill of the internal gas locker and then trying at an angle to manoeuvre it into the correct position.

Not to mention the faff of trying to get an exchange bottle in €urope.

Gaslow.

PS to the ranter - the clue is in the name of the stuff - Liquified PETROLEUM Gas!!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

krull said:


> Iwould be interested to see if anyone hs done a cost analysis of Gaslowe.
> 
> I do not live in my van, but use it a lot (within limitations of working). I rarely use a hook-up. However I use it in winter (2 weeks in Orkney last January) and even like to do the sunday roast in the oven. The fridge is gas. Blown air gas heating, BBQ off the spare bottle in summer
> 
> ...


Your right if you only use your van for a short periods of time in the year its may not be worthwhile having a Gaslow system

But I, I suspect along with at lot of other member use my van for long period of time. Now that I have retired 4 months or more at a time and possible up to a total of 9 months of the year travelling on the continent as well. Gaslow makes it easy to fill up and of course the gas is much cheaper so for me it make sense.

Wobby


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Our van came with an underslung gas tank which. Our system is all automatic. ie If on hook up it switches to electric. If the power goes off i the middle of the night it switches to the gas. On the road it automatically switches to battery. The whole system can also be manuaaly controlled.
Not had the pleasure or otherwise of filling it up yet. Looking forward to no more running out in the middle of the night in a gale to change or switch cylinders only ever happened twice . Better still no more fiddling around in the gas locker getting the cylnder out & lugging it to the supply pointl. For us with mobility problems now it would be worth every penny to go refillable.

Need to research supply points in uk & Europe .

Motorhomer


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

I use 2x11kg Alta gas, smaller bottles than calor, so easy to fit 2 bottles in and only £15 per bottle.
When we go to France/Spain I take a French bottle and a Spanish propane bottle and when in Spain put the French bottle on reserve on the auto changeover system, when the interior LED light tells me the bottles have changed over I replace the Spanish bottle ASAP (available at most garages and only 11 euro last year) and refit so that switches the gas back to the Spanish cheap gas, the French bottle will therefore last for months and visa versa in France, (hope that all makes sence)

Ken


----------

